
Why start: I just couldn’t sit back - msrpotus
https://medium.com/@michaelspitzerrubenstein/why-start-i-just-couldnt-sit-back-2c1de71ad31d
======
msrpotus
Hey everyone, I'd love your feedback on the site, too:
[http://shakingnews.com/](http://shakingnews.com/)

It's very much a work-in-progress but would appreciate your guidance on how to
improve it.

